# 50K PC for gaming and designing in chennai



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 25, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I work in an application designing team, I don't code much but I use computer to design things like backgrounds, icons, buttons and so on for applications using Photoshop, Inkscape, CorelDraw and I make simple animations using flash. Will soon be learning animation and vfx and will practice them on this pc. I want my pc to play all games for atleast the next 3 years, especially GTA4,5, JustCause2, FarCry3, BF3, Crysis3, Hitman: Absolution. I also have personal interest in audio & video editing.    

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:50k+5k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Never did before but let me be future safe

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Please Suggest as I've been using XP till date. 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No, I have a 3DTV LG 4500LW for gaming and my old basic monitor 15" 1024x768 D-Sub for working.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Speakers. I have a APC BackUPS 500 and my house has centralized UPS so all i need is backup for milliseconds, so do I need a new UPS?

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Within 4 Weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No I have not. I Know how to and I want to build my PC myself. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Yes I have to buy a few components online as the shopkeepers here don't even know some names like G.Skill, AsRock etc.. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I need my system future proof. The system which I'm using now is a P4 which was bought in 2004(yeah it was high-end then)My parents wont let me buy a new PC for the next 5 year. I've made a list, correct it if its wrong as I'm a noob. And suggest the rest..

Intel		i5-3570k/3.3 GHz 6MCache, 3.4 To 3.8GHz			

ASRock      Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard				                

Corsair 	Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM 			    
		(CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R)	

LG 		DVD-Writer 24xD						             

Seagate 	Barracuda 1TB SATA Desktop Hard drive 			        
		(ST31000524AS)

Seasonic 	520W Power Supply (S12II-520) 				        

Cooler 
Master 	Elite 431Black With Side Panel Window USB 3.0 		        
		and Extrenal SATA Docking Station (RC-431P-KWN2)


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 25, 2012)

Since you would be using this rig for designing which would be benefited by multi-threaded CPU... I would suggest you to go for AMD rig. I've quoted prices on higher side. Please do some research in local market and also on all onlite sites and see which ones give you best deals.
Visit.. theitdepot and see if they give you good prices. There online shops quotes the prices on very higher sides though.


ComponentName              PriceCPUAMD FX 835012500CPU CoolerCM Hyper 212 Evo2000MotherboardMSI 990FX-GD659000RAMG.Skill Sniper 1600 MHz CL9 8GB (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR)3000PSUCorsair GS6005000Graphics CardSapphire 7950 with Boost23000HDDSeagate Barracuda 1 TB4300Optical DriveAny LG / Asus DVD writer900CabinetCooler Master Elite 431 Plus3500Keyboard + MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001600 Total64800


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2012)

*Component
**Maker
**Price*
Processor
FX-8350
12500
Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
8200
RAM
G.Skill RipjawsX 12800 CL9D 8GBXL (2x 4GB)
2600
GPU
Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X
20800
HDD
Seagate 1TB Barracuda
4200
PSU
Corsair GS600
4500
Chassis
NZXT Source 210
2500
ODD
Asus DVD Writer Black
1000
Mouse+KB
Logitech MK200
650
*Total*
*56,950*
CPU Cooler (optional)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
2100
Motherboard (Alternet)
Asus M5A97 R2.0
6600


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 26, 2012)

@d6bmg where are you getting sapphire vapor x for 20800......?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> @d6bmg where are you getting sapphire vapor x for 20800......?



Vedant Compuers, Kolkata


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2012)

That is not including tax, it is 20.8K + 4% Tax.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 26, 2012)

@d6bmg - the rig you suggested is almost similar to the one suggested by me... except the prices... which I've quoted on higher side.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @d6bmg - the rig you suggested is almost similar to the one suggested by me... except the prices... which I've quoted on higher side.



Oh yes. Sorry.
I should have mentioned it at the first place.



Cilus said:


> That is not including tax, it is 20.8K + 4% Tax.



 Forgot it.
But still, VFM. Isn't it?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Vedant Compuers, Kolkata



is that the oc version?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2012)

It is the best overclocked version, *Sapphire HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC with Boos*t.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 27, 2012)

Is AMD reliable than Intel? I have not used AMD before and also I dont wanna buy such a costly GPU I can't spend more than 12k on a GPU because I live in a surrounding of people who believe a GPU of 2k is more than enough and I cant convince them. So suggest me a good GPU under 12k.

how about AsRock 990 FX Extreme Pro for 10.5k? also isn't Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) enough if I'm goin for a cheaper GPU?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 27, 2012)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> Is AMD reliable than Intel? I have not used AMD before and also I dont wanna buy such a costly GPU I can't spend more than 12k on a GPU because I live in a surrounding of people who believe a GPU of 2k is more than enough and I cant convince them. So suggest me a good GPU under 12k.
> 
> how about AsRock 990 FX Extreme Pro for 10.5k? also isn't Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) enough if I'm goin for a cheaper GPU?



1. Dont worry about Intel and AMD
2. *"people who believe a GPU of 2k is more than enough"* ... are you buying PC for yourself or people around you ? And what theory is it which says a GPU of 2k is more than enough? Please enlighten us.
3. *"So suggest me a good GPU under 12k."*... if your budget is 50k + 5k... why not spend it in good manner? If you want to play the games you listed in opening thread at good settings then you'll need a good GPU and 7950 is one of the best right now.
4. *"how about AsRock 990 FX Extreme Pro"*MSI and Gigabyte are better mobos than ASRock.

Above all if you want to reduce the budget then please specify the reduced budget as the rigs suggested by us are for price point of 55k and the impression I got from the above post from you is that you want a sub 40k rig.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2012)

The asrock motherboard isn't better than the Gigabyte one suggested here. Regarding GPU, a 12K GPU can't provide enough horse power to run latest games at high or ultra setting @ Full HD resolution, forget about games, will be released released in future. At 12.7K, you can get a GPU like Gigabyte HD 7850 1GB GDDR5 but that will not be enough. My suggestion to you is to stick with the configuration suggested by here. If you want to reduce the budget, then atleast get Sapphire HD 7870 @ 16.7K (Kolkata Price) including tax.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 27, 2012)

ITDepot Prices are very high

	AMD FX-Series FX 8350 8-Core 4.0 - 4.2 Ghz Processor	13500.00	 	 	
	Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard	10410.00	 	 	
	Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU Coolers	                          2325.00	 	  	
	G.skill Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600MHz 
        Desktop RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR)	                          3745.00	 	 	
	Corsair Gaming Series 600W Power Supply (GS600)	          4915.00	 	 	
	Sapphire Radeon HD7950 3GB DDR5 
        Vapor Edition ATI PCI E Graphic Card	                         25730.00	 	 

        Grand Total (Rs):                                                          60625.00  	

Also Source 210 not available Antec X1 for 2.5k is ok?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ I suspected so about theitdepot.com, I'm not aware of any other shops in Chennai.. but there would be good reputed shops other than theitdepot... try inquiring there.
Antec X1 should work fine as well for you.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> Is AMD reliable than Intel? I have not used AMD before and also I dont wanna buy such a costly GPU I can't spend more than 12k on a GPU because I live in a surrounding of people who believe a GPU of 2k is more than enough and I cant convince them. So suggest me a good GPU under 12k.
> 
> how about AsRock 990 FX Extreme Pro for 10.5k? also isn't Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) enough if I'm goin for a cheaper GPU?



1. Don't compare AMD & Intel. Each of them have strong user base and both are good.
2. You are building this rig for yourself right? So forget what other people are using.
To play the games you listed at max settings in HD, any 12K card won't be enough, unless, by the word game-play you mean slide-show of the frames.
3. *AsRock 990 FX Extreme Pro*, with due respect to Asrock, it is a crap motherboard. I think shopkeeper or some guy having no knowledge of PC hardwares might have suggested it because of flashy look or whatsoever. 
4. Avoid Seasonic, unless you are ready to face possible problems during RMA.
Currently suggested PSU, Corsair GS600 is cheap enough to be added at your budget.



Aswath Kumaravel said:


> G.skill Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600MHz
> Desktop RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR)	                          3745.00



Sniper is a bad kit. Avoid it.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 27, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ I suspected so about theitdepot.com, I'm not aware of any other shops in Chennai.. but there would be good reputed shops other than theitdepot... try inquiring there.
> Antec X1 should work fine as well for you.



This online shop is based in Chennai Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Sniper is a bad kit. Avoid it.


okay I'll swap Sniper with Ripjaws or is Vengeance better?



quad_core said:


> This online shop is based in Chennai Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA


here the exact street price will be in *www.challengerpage.in/pricelist
but unfortunately its not workin for the past one week.



mandarpalshikar said:


> 2. *"people who believe a GPU of 2k is more than enough"* ... are you buying PC for yourself or people around you ? And what theory is it which says a GPU of 2k is more than enough? Please enlighten us.



I do understand your point but what i meant by that is people here don't know the difference between a GTX580 and a GT 240, their tech knowledge is like "i have a 1gb nvidia card" and all they mind is the game to run , they dont care about fps, resolution, AA n all that. Even my parents will go mad when they come to know that  the most expensive part of the pc is the GPU. coz they dont want their children to play games. hahaha... okay lets put all that aside. I'm happy with this config. I really respect ur suggestions but my budget is 55k and this costs me around 65k..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 27, 2012)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> okay I'll swap Sniper with Ripjaws or is Vengeance better?
> 
> 
> here the exact street price will be in *www.challengerpage.in/pricelist
> ...



this is because I've quoted prices really on very higher side so as to avoid any surprises. You can go ahead with rig suggested by d6bmg... it'll fit well within your budget and is identical. Checkout deltapage.com for prices as suggested by quad_core and visit them if possible.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 28, 2012)

which is better? Caviar Green or Barracuda?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Barracuda... Have seen both of them failing and succeding. WD has door to door pick up for RMA but Seagate has less failure rate.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

Get WD Caviar blue instead. Its the better bet.

@ mandar - actually its the other way round. Seagate's failure rate has increased quite a bit in recent years and hence its reputation has been on a downfall.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2012)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> okay I'll swap Sniper with Ripjaws or is Vengeance better?
> 
> 
> here the exact street price will be in *www.challengerpage.in/pricelist
> ...



ya I understand that, that's happening with me also that's y m not telling about the g.card to my parent, i m making excuses like I m buying the latest processor which costs more...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2012)

Stay away from Antec X1 ...cable management is a serious issue.
Better off with NZXT Beto Evo or a Source 210 Elite.
For HDD get a Toshiba DT01ACA series or Seagate Barracuda or a WD Caviar Blue.

The WD Greens are best for Internal or External storage.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Get WD Caviar blue instead. Its the better bet.
> 
> @ mandar - *actually its the other way round*. Seagate's failure rate has increased quite a bit in recent years and hence its reputation has been on a downfall.



I've seen two greens of my friends going kaput in this year  and have never used Green myself. Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 had very serious issues due to bad firmware coding but the versions available now are very reliable. Have been using a 1TB barracuda for more than a year now and previous one was also a barracuda 7200.12 500GB. I trust WD with blue and black but not with green


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys check these deals

*www.theitdepot.com/combo-offer.html


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah green sucks.
Apart from that as of now - WD better choice than SG.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 28, 2012)

reviews say that a gtx 660ti is better than a 7950 ... what say?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ True as per reviewers... but you can OC 7950 like anything. It can reach the clock speeds of 7970 And then it competes with 670 
I'm able to push 7950 to 1050 MHz core & 1500 MHz memory. The performance difference is bang on when OCed.

Take a look at this - HD7950 CrossFireX Scaling Review
See how the FPS increases when we overclock a HD7950.


----------



## vkl (Dec 28, 2012)

@Aswath Kumaravel

When gtx660-ti was launched hd7950 didn't have *boost*,neither did AMD had released catalyst12.11 drivers then.
Then both these cards traded blows in games.Things have changed.
Check more of some the recent reviews,you would find hd7950 somewhat ahead of gtx660ti.In some reviews both are quite close though.
Also in some games hd7950 is able to push for more image quality levels.
If there is not a considerable amount of price difference between the two then hd7950 is the one to go for.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 28, 2012)

oh kay... So which is good from these two
Sapphire AMD HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 Flex Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 With Boost 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Flex edition is for multi monitor setup. Get the Vapor-X edition as it'll provide better cooling perfromance - SAPPHIRE GRAPHIC CARD HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC WITH BOOST


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Flex edition is for multi monitor setup. Get the Vapor-X edition as it'll provide better cooling perfromance - SAPPHIRE GRAPHIC CARD HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC WITH BOOST



Price is very low in this site... do they ship to chennai? vapor x version not available here

also how about this mobo/
*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-990fxa-ud3-motherboard/p/itmdef8m7gzjggjt?pid=MBDDEF8YXRBBSZP7&ref=a2662ddf-7ca0-40dd-acea-78d9faa48e1a


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> Price is very low in this site... *do they ship to chennai*? vapor x version not available here
> 
> also how about this mobo/
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard: Flipkart.com



Yes they ship all over India. Contact Vedant as well -  +(91)-(33)-22537597, they don't have web-shop but a couple of TDF members got sweet deals from them.

The Gigabyte mobo is similar to MSI one I mentioned. Your choice whether to go for MSI or Gigabyte.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 29, 2012)

CM K380 or Antec One S3?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

Cm k380


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 29, 2012)

hmmm everythin ok but now it costs me 65k exactly... what if i get an 7850 now and get another and Crossfire in the future?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes that's a good idea too. It would be the most VFM crossfire setup.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Yes that's a good idea too. It would be the most VFM crossfire setup.


awesome!! so now suggest me the best 7850 out there 
what about this? This is the highest factory OCed card Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com



mandarpalshikar said:


> The Gigabyte mobo is similar to MSI one I mentioned. Your choice whether to go for MSI or Gigabyte.


But the Gigabyte has 4 PciEs whereas Msi has two, and in the box of the gig mobo it says "best of 2011" so is it outdated?
and also all these mobos have PciE 2.0 but the cards nowadays are PciE 3.0 na?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes that Gigabyte one is good OC card at that price point..

Related to PCIe... all these boards are based on 990FX chipset which does not support PCIe 3.0. In fact AMD is yet to release a PCIe 3.0 chipset and they don't have any plans for new chipset till Q2 2013, thats why 990FX is a bit old chipset since it was released in jan 2011, compared to latest Intel ones.. But don't worry, 2.0 or 3.0 wont affect you much because of how the AMD chipsets are connected with the AMD CPU (its a bit technical detail). In short 990FX is the best chipset available right now for AM3+ socket so go ahead with it and PCIe 3.0 cards are backward compatible.

Will you be going for 4ways CrossFireX rig? only in that case those 4 slots on gigabyte would be justified.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Dec 29, 2012)

but is the gigabyte wworth the extra 1k? and if in case ripjaws ain't available , can i go for *www.flipkart.com/corsair-vengeance...FY3H&ref=105262ed-0c5a-4d14-843b-0fb5c1c023e5     ??

also comment on *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-iceedge-400-xt/p/itmd9hkakrxwwax9?pid=COLD9HKA76V5ZAD2&ref=10e2d108-c02b-4dc0-af14-1c4d9104d764


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

no its not... only thing which it offers extra are those 2 extra slots for gfx cards which you wont ever use.

Vengeance and Sniper perform same. RipjawsX perform a bit better than these two. Check on other sites as well if they are available - mdcomputers.in, primeabgb.com, deltapage.com, smcinternational.in  - all of them ship all over India.

The pipes on Iceedge 400 are aluminium where as Hyper 212 Evo used copper pipes. So cooling efficiency of hype 212 Evo would be higher.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> which is better? Caviar Green or Barracuda?



Barracuda is better than WD green drives. 
Sadly 1TB WD Blue isn't available in India, only Green & Black.
So, you can go with 2x 500GB WD Blue or WD black if the budget permits.



Aswath Kumaravel said:


> okay I'll swap Sniper with Ripjaws or is Vengeance better?



RipjawsX is slightly better than the other two.



Aswath Kumaravel said:


> also comment on *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-iceedge-400-xt/p/itmd9hkakrxwwax9?pid=COLD9HKA76V5ZAD2&ref=10e2d108-c02b-4dc0-af14-1c4d9104d764



Cheap & Bad CPU cooler. Even Hyper 212 EVO is way better than this.



Aswath Kumaravel said:


> hmmm everythin ok but now it costs me 65k exactly... what if i get an 7850 now and get another and Crossfire in the future?



Believe me, you will never buy another 7850 in *future*, cause, may be 1 year later better cards with better price would be available in the market.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2012)

WD Blue is available here: Western Digital 1TB Internal SATA Hard Disk Drive [1TB Caviar Blue Internal SATA] - Rs.4990 : Nolimit India : Buy online with Best Prices and Lowest Rates

But the price is almost 1K higher than the standard 1TB drives.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

Cilus said:


> WD Blue is available here: Western Digital 1TB Internal SATA Hard Disk Drive [1TB Caviar Blue Internal SATA] - Rs.4990 : Nolimit India : Buy online with Best Prices and Lowest Rates
> 
> But the price is almost 1K higher than the standard 1TB drives.



Not a reliable link, when it is not available anywhere else even in local market.

And, WD Black is available @5.8K I suppose.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Jan 4, 2013)

guys I need to know the cons of this cpu in comparison with i5 3570k. how about resale value? here people barely know amd proccys also if i'm goin for 7850, do I still need a 600w psu?

also pls comment on Asus M5A99XPRO 2.0. Its readily available for 10.2k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

If you wanna sell your old components then forums are the best place to do that. Here people understand the true value of a components and don't judge things by just brand name. It is strange that before even buying, you are thinking about resale value. Buddy, FX-8350 is powerful enough to fulfill all your need for next couple of years.

Regarding Gfx card, I strongly suggest you to go with at least HD 7870 and Sapphire HD 7870 is available within 17K. It performance is just slightly behind GTX 660 Ti which costs almost 20K.

For PSU, if you're going for HD 7870, a good 500W PSU is recommended. However, my pick is still a 600W PSU like Corsair GS600  as it will let you overclock your components safely.

The Motherboad you are talking about is based on 990X chipset which is slightly inferior to 990FX chipsset. I strongly suggest you to go with MSI 990FX-GD65 @ 9.03K or Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 @ 9.5K. Both of them are available in Flipkart and Smcinternational.in. You can purchase online from there if they aren't locally available.


----------



## Mainak23 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> For PSU, if you're going for HD 7870, a good 500W PSU is recommended. However, my pick is still a 600W PSU like Corsair GS600  as it will let you overclock your components safely.



is not SeaSonic S12II Bronze 620W better corsair gaming series??


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya, it is better, in fact equivalent to Corsair TX 650 series. But Corsair offers unprecedented service in India for all their products. For PSU, only they offer full replacement warranty whereas others offer Repair/replace warranty. Also Corsair has service in all the major cities and warranty support is not going to be any problem with Cordair products. In India, Seasonic warranty support isn't that strong. That's why Corsair product is recommended over Seasonic although S12II series offers better product quality that GS series.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Jan 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If you wanna sell your old components then forums are the best place to do that. Here people understand the true value of a components and don't judge things by just brand name. It is strange that before even buying, you are thinking about resale value. Buddy, FX-8350 is powerful enough to fulfill all your need for next couple of years.
> 
> Regarding Gfx card, I strongly suggest you to go with at least HD 7870 and Sapphire HD 7870 is available within 17K. It performance is just slightly behind GTX 660 Ti which costs almost 20K.
> 
> ...



No ,I cant go beyond 55k so 7850 



Mainak23 said:


> is not SeaSonic S12II Bronze 620W better corsair gaming series??



the seasonic 620w is readily available here for a good price, shall i go for it?


----------



## Myth (Jan 6, 2013)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> No ,I cant go beyond 55k so 7850



Try for 7870. Its worth it.



Aswath Kumaravel said:


> the seasonic 620w is readily available here for a good price, shall i go for it?



Read Cilius's post above yours.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why 7870

Radeon HD 7800s: Great Performance, Price, And Power. But Are They Ready? : AMD Radeon HD 7870 And 7850 Review: Pitcairn Gets Benchmarked

I am showing conclusion.... read the entire thing..


----------



## vkl (Jan 6, 2013)

HD7870 performs better than gtx570,consumes much lesser power,is more overclock-able and has more VRAM which would be handy.


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Jan 6, 2013)

Myth said:


> Try for 7870. Its worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Read Cilius's post above yours.



ya but I'm buying the SII 620W from IT depot. I think they provide good ASS


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 6, 2013)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> ya but I'm buying the SII 620W from IT depot. I think they provide good ASS



At what price?


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Jan 7, 2013)

Final Config:

*Component**Price*AMD FX 835012250Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD310070G.Skill RipjawsX(F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)3558Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC14606Seagate Barracuda 1 TB(ST31000524AS)4050Asus DRW-24B5ST1000Seasonic 620W(S12II-620)4945Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo2325Razer Cyclosa keyboard and Abyssus Mouse Bundle1899Cooler Master K3803225*Total**56928*

I'm sorry, but can't extend anymore. But i'll surely get another 7850 in the near future and CF and make it the most VFM PC.
Please suggest if any changes are needed.



MegaMind said:


> At what price?


4945 from IT depot

which is better logitech G100 (1.8k)combo or Razer cyclosa abyssus combo(1.9k)?


----------

